# [SOLVED] xp can't see other workgroup machines



## fireguy60 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a small office network, win2000pro desktop, win98 desktop, xp laptop. two printers on win2000 machine, linksys router.

It has worked great for years, no problems. Laptop could share files and print to printers.

Now the laptop does not even 'see' the other computers on the network. It says 'a network connection is not available'. It can still access the internet with no problems at all.

The only thing that I think changed is that I installed a trial version of Counterspy (now has been uninstalled) and I have installed ccleaner. 

Could one of these have caused this issue?:4-dontkno

Thank you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: xp can't see other workgroup machines*

Try this first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.



If that doesn't work, let's see this.

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following two commands:

*nbtstat -n*

*ipconfig /all*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## fireguy60 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: xp can't see other workgroup machines*

Here you go, thanks for the help. The first thing you had me try did not work. 

FYI: the win2000 machine and the win98 machine are still networked and sharing is working fine. So I am sure it is a registry issue on the xp laptop.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\HP>nbtstat -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.100] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
PRESARIO <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
PRESARIO <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\HP>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Presario
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Peer-Peer
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hickorytech.net

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hickorytech.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-74-18-77
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.114.192.10
216.114.208.186
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, December 26, 2007 2:34:35
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, December 27, 2007 2:34:35
PM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-A5-69-37

C:\Documents and Settings\HP

Thanks again... I really appreciate it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: xp can't see other workgroup machines*

OK, the Node Type is incorrect, we'll need to fix that.

Create a file in notepad named NODETYPE.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : NODETYPE.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be NODETYPE.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\NetBT\Parameters]
"NodeType"=-
"DhcpNodeType"=-
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the machine.


----------



## fireguy60 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: xp can't see other workgroup machines*

That was it, everything is working again! Thank you!!!! 

What could have caused it? I know enough about these things to get me in trouble!

Thank you again!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: xp can't see other workgroup machines*

Hard to say, I see this enough to have a canned script for fixing it available. :grin:


----------

